# Help! Galaxy Nexus stuck in reboot loop...



## DeaconBoogie (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife's Galaxy Nexus has developed a very strange problem this evening. I am at a complete loss.

It started rebooting itself in a loop over and over about two hours ago.

I booted into recovery, wiped cache/dalvik. No dice.

I backed up in CR. factory reset, cleared cache, installed JellyBelly 11.0 fresh. No dice.

Pulled SIM, no dice.

Factory reset, flashed Google image. No dice.

When Android boots, it will sit at the lock screen indefinitely without any problems. When I unlock the phone, within a few seconds the phone freezes, and 10-15 seconds later the screen goes full brightness and it reboots.

I've never, EVER seen anything like this. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

If flashing the factory image didn't help it sounds like a hardware problem. Might be time for a replacement. Just an idea, you might try locking the boatloader? If you get a replacement you'll have to do that anyways. Warning, unlocking the boatloader will wipe your device, including the sd card

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You flashed factory images via fastboot? If so, I agree about it being a hardware issue.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

As everyone else is saying, if you've checked MD5's and flashed factory stock images it does sound like a hardware problem.


----------



## DeaconBoogie (Jul 10, 2012)

I guess what is so odd about it is that I can fart around in Clockwork Recovery no problem. I can let the phone sit forever at the lock screen without any issues. But as soon as I unlock and get into the launcher, weird shit starts to happen!

I was thinking hardware as well, but there's nothing different about the digitizer on the screen when it's being tapped in recovery versus in the stock launcher.

I let it sit overnight here, no battery/no USB, we'll see... Stranger things have happened!


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Post log cat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeaconBoogie (Jul 10, 2012)

So, the phone is FINE now... WTH? I put the battery back in after letting it sit with no power over night. I booted, the fresh Google image was fine now. No rebooting. I went back into Recovery and flashed the backup I took before all of this started. Phone boots, works fine. No issues whatsoever.

This is my first time with a Samsung phone and probably my last... Our old HTC Incredibles never gave us fits like this.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

It was your phones way of saying "Hey buddy I need a break! Go enjoy life." Did the phone have his morning coffee yet? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Like I said in another thread, my phone started to do the same thing and it looks like it's a permissions problem. After I flash a rom it will reboot constantly until i fix permissions via Clockwork. Works for me.


----------

